# Mid Michigan Coyote Hunting



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm located in Clare and I'm looking for people to hunt with. I've got about a dozen spots locally. Just want to see how others are doing it and see if I can't learn a thing or two.


----------



## Huntinman802 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in midland and coyote hunt quite a bit, PM me if you'd like to get together sometime


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

rookie here....but always looking to learn as well


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll PM you when I start hunting again. Busy at work with this cold snap.


----------



## smithers (Jan 8, 2006)

My parents live in Clare and I go out calling every time I visit them. There are plenty of coyotes and fox to be had up there.


----------



## birdyblackdog (Jan 4, 2010)

Mount Pleasant here. I'll shoot you a PM in the near future. Trying to finish up building my house in the meantime. . .


----------

